# Anyone Living in Briatico



## New Jersey Girl (May 29, 2011)

Ciao,
Looking for anyone who lives in Briatico, which is in Southern Calabria.The town is located between Pizzo and Tropea.
My husband and I will be Closing on Property in Briatico in January. Would love to meet any Expats that live in this serene seaside village. Since we are navigating this journey alone, it would help to have some English speaking Expats in town for moral support. Hope to hear from a few Expats ..:clap2:


----------

